# Rough Spark Plug Idle



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello I was just wondering if anyone knows how hard it is to get to the spark plugs on a 1993 740iL. I was just curious, I plan to rip my engine out next year and rebuild the top half of the engine.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

If you have not got to the plugs yet, how do know you want to do the top end rather than the bottom end?

Symptoms?


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

I would like to do the top end because my heads are leaking oil


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Where is the leak? outside?

If it is smoking it probably isn't your heads.

If it leaking outside it is most likely just gaskets that can be changed without ripping anything out.

The spark plugs are under the black covers on each side. The coils are mounted directly over each spark plug.

10 mm deep socket is needed to remove all of the covers and the coils.


----------



## rapidtransit (Mar 28, 2007)

I work on these cars all day long, it is most likely the valve cover gaskets leaking. they get hard and brittle from the heat. you will know when you go to pull the plugs and the tube seals are full of oil. to replace the gaskets you will need to pull all of the small clips off of the injector connectors and hold the harness out of the way with a bungee cord. use spray trim adhesive to glue the gasket onto the cover before putting it on. dont drop any of the hollow bolts or washers for the cover they are impossible to find.


----------

